# Not Hatched !?!?!



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Today is day 18 ,and still no little squabs. Will the little egg still hatch ?? on day 19 or 20 ??


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

the parents open the egg./day 18/.there is a process to prepare the lungs for breathing air-(a chemical reaction)-pigeons donot develope a hard tip on the beek like a chick,,therefore it is imperative the parents open at the correct time.,.day one was when the second egg was layed,then up -to 18.days,,,sincerely james waller


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

What? 
Are you serious?

Pigeons do have the hard tip on the beak, call the egg tooth. The chicks will cut their way out of the egg.

I hatched out 9 eggs in an incubator recently. I noticed the first dent in the shell at 17 or 18 days, the chicks usually popped out of the eggs at 19 or 20 days... but it was really pretty variable.

Give your eggs some time.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never heard that the parents open the egg.  The babies peck their way out. It is very important that they are NOT disturbed or "helped" during this process by people. Several bad things can happen if we try to assist. So just sit back and hope for the best!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I believe the babies peck the way out and depending on the temperature during incubation the eggs can have hatch days of upto 21 days. 18 is the most common, but upto 21 days are also common


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Startail Fan said:


> Today is day 18 ,and still no little squabs. Will the little egg still hatch ?? on day 19 or 20 ??


Give it a couple more days, and don't mess with the parents too much.

You should begin to see little tiny chips of egg shell popping out from the pipping going on within. They will chip away a circle that eventually will crack the egg into two.

You might want to candle the eggs at five days of incubation from now on also, then you will know they were fertile to begin with.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jameswaller said:


> *the parents open the egg./day 18/.there is a process to prepare the lungs for breathing air-(a chemical reaction)-pigeons donot develope a hard tip on the beek like a chick,,therefore it is imperative the parents open at the correct time*.,.day one was when the second egg was layed,then up -to 18.days,,,sincerely james waller


James,
This is completely inaccurate information. 
I know you've mentioned this previously, as I addressed it then and will again. 

There are several YouTube videos showing exactly how the hatching process works. 
You might want to take a few minutes and review them. 

Cindy


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

jameswaller said:


> the parents open the egg./day 18/.there is a process to prepare the lungs for breathing air-(a chemical reaction)-pigeons donot develope a hard tip on the beek like a chick,,therefore it is imperative the parents open at the correct time.,.day one was when the second egg was layed,then up -to 18.days,,,sincerely james waller


I agree this is completely inaccurate information, birds regardless what type are they all have egg tooth, this is the tool the young bird use to break out f the egg. Do you go to the loft all the time and for how long does the parent sit in the nest as you go in the loft? Some birds are really scared that will leave their nest the moment you enter the loft and will not come back till you leave or when they feel comfortable.


----------

